# Adding alcohol to Chocolate?



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Whens the best time to add alcohol to tempered chocolate? I am using a clear rum, Bacardi.

Thanks
Rgds Rook


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What is the application?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

M its a white cake petit four.

Rgds Rook


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

so you are coating with dark chocolate enriched with rum?

once tempered add warm rum. are you making a ganach or coating?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Making a coating. I hate messing with chocolate its down right tempermental in nature.

Rgds Rook


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

The Alcohol is going to add water to the chocolate and once that happens and you add enough to make it so it doesn't seize then that will be considered a ganache...chocolate can't have small amounts of water added to it because of all the dry particals in it(It will seize up)...so if you want a plain chocolate that has flavor you will have to check out "essential oils"...these are completely fat based so there is no water in them...only fat based ingredients can be added to chocolate while still keeping the chocolate chocolate.

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Robert's correct. You can't add alcohol to tempered chocolate.

You can, though, add alcohol to ganache (and then enrobe THAT in tempered chocolate).

Also, you can add alcohol to the cake (brush lightly on top of each layer).


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

You can still make a thin ganache with your alcohol in it and then enrobe the cake in that...actually we don't enrobe cakes in striaght chocolate...we always make a ganache or a chocolate glaze to erobe it...try it out

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------

